# Giant OCR1



## Sircrankalot (May 20, 2004)

Is this bike too nice for a commuter bike? I would be using it daily 7miles round trip to work. Wondoring if I should opt for more of a beater bike, but components lower than Ultegra or 105 don't seem like they will last under my 230 lb frame.

Thanks


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Sircrankalot said:


> Is this bike too nice for a commuter bike? I would be using it daily 7miles round trip to work. Wondoring if I should opt for more of a beater bike, but components lower than Ultegra or 105 don't seem like they will last under my 230 lb frame.
> 
> Thanks


What makes a bike a commuter bike? As long as you enjoy the bike & the ride, that's all that really matters. Heck! If I could afford a Trek 5900, I would commute with it too & be smiling from ear to ear 
My pride & joy is my XO1, which I race CX with in fall/winter. In the meantime, it sees duty as a commuter running about the same mileage as you will be doing. I use it as my race bike for duathlons (with CX tires even though I have a 2nd set of rims with road tires on them). I trail ride with the thing too, but I do avoid the heavy duty single track stuff.
Go out, enjoy the sun (hopefully), & have fun. That's all that really matters. & along the way, your health will increase too.


----------



## sv6501 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Great bike*



Sircrankalot said:


> Is this bike too nice for a commuter bike? I would be using it daily 7miles round trip to work. Wondoring if I should opt for more of a beater bike, but components lower than Ultegra or 105 don't seem like they will last under my 230 lb frame.
> 
> Thanks


I just picked up an OCR 1. I did a little homework before I went with the OCR. Cannondale, Jamis, and Specialized were in the hunt as well. I really like the components. The adjustable headstay is great. I have lower back problems and the adjustable headstay takes alot of the strain off my lower back. I'm still trying to setup my bike for the most comfortable ride possible. After reading the reviews I have to agree about the brakes. They're weak and that's putting it nicely. Anyway, If you go with the OCR1 I think you'll be happy.


----------



## RCA (Nov 18, 2002)

*OCR Touring*

At 240 lbs I chose the OCR touring to get the 105 group and 32 tires The adjustable stem is excellent and the disc brakes solve the wet weather stopping problems. paved ,gravel or a path it loves them all


----------



## barbran (Feb 6, 2005)

*OCR touring*



RCA said:


> At 240 lbs I chose the OCR touring to get the 105 group and 32 tires The adjustable stem is excellent and the disc brakes solve the wet weather stopping problems. paved ,gravel or a path it loves them all


Hi. First post I have seen of OCR Touring bike, and would dearly like some feedback from an owner. They are no longer making them in 2005, but I have an opportunity to buy a new 2004 from LBS--in fact it will be in the store next week. Are you happy with yours? What would you change/ or have changed? Have you had problems with the OCR Tourer? I heard getting panniers that fit was a problem. STI is a bit of a concern--do you like STI/ or can bar-end shifters be easily substituted? Is it difficult/impossible to have fenders with the disc brakes ( I really like the idea of disc brakes. Have they been good for you?) Racks? Anything you can tell me will be very appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCA (Nov 18, 2002)

*Ocr Touring*

My OCR touring has a little over 4000 km on it and I would not change a thing. As far as the shifters go most of the big boys on this board have STI shifters and don't even give them a second thought. The disc brakes are great, easy to adjust and wear like iron.Makes changing a tire a breeze. Trek racks fit fine but I have never had fenders on mine. The 700x32 tires are a great size for me (240lbs) as I ride paved and gravel roads with rail trail thrown in. As soon as we lose two feet of snow I'll be out


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2005)

*OCR1 for commuting? go for it.*



Sircrankalot said:


> Is this bike too nice for a commuter bike? I would be using it daily 7miles round trip to work. Wondoring if I should opt for more of a beater bike, but components lower than Ultegra or 105 don't seem like they will last under my 230 lb frame.


About two weeks ago I bought my first road bike to use for commuting. Due to some great deals I ended up buying a 2004 Fuji Provence, which turns out is on the upper side of Fuji's "performance" line. I absolutely love this bike for commuting, however, due to me still being in the "new bike phase", it has yet to see a wet weather day!! One of these days I'll venture out when it is wet, although I'm sure the bike will get a lot of love and attention when it is back in the dry garage... 
 

Sven


----------



## barbran (Feb 6, 2005)

RCA said:


> My OCR touring has a little over 4000 km on it and I would not change a thing. As far as the shifters go most of the big boys on this board have STI shifters and don't even give them a second thought. The disc brakes are great, easy to adjust and wear like iron.Makes changing a tire a breeze. Trek racks fit fine but I have never had fenders on mine. The 700x32 tires are a great size for me (240lbs) as I ride paved and gravel roads with rail trail thrown in. As soon as we lose two feet of snow I'll be out


THANK YOU for your reply. I am reassured. I have in the past bought a 'loser' bike and do not wish to repeat that mistake. I will be doing some rails-to-trails so your experience on gravel/trails is doubly reassuring.


----------

